# Looking For



## chigarden (Jul 14, 2005)

Good afternoon everyone on my Favorite Forum !

We are looking (preferrably) a female experienced LGD that has been with sheep/goats. Might consider a pup if it has been raised with livestock.

We have relocated to Northeast TN, but would be willing to travel some on a weekend to pick up the right girl !

Thanks !


----------

